# Northlink Ferry Damaged in Harbour



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks like the ferry service is going to be disrupted again. At least no one was hurt.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-11798226


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

It just HAD to be the Hrossey!!(Jester)


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Saw on TV news no other colours but Blue around the damage.Guess which other vessel involved.?Answer in todays P & J.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Well lets face it squeezing past that berth come down from the top dock gets worse and worse as the boats get bigger and bigger. All you need is an equipment failure! Could have happened to anyone.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Is that the one that did your ribs in Coastie?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> Is that the one that did your ribs in Coastie?


Yep! The very one!!!(Wave)


----------

